# Brennweite 500mm - Sigma, Tamron oder doch ein Konverter ??



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Okt. 2008)

Wie schnell das geht, das Canon 70-300 haben wir jetzt erst ein Jahr. Vorher hatten wir keine nur annähernd so grosse Brennweite ... aber mittlerweile es ist uns schon ein Bissel wenig :crazy 

Das wir in der gewünschten Brennweitenklasse wieder ein Canon kaufen, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, zumal wir den Lotto-Jackpot leider wieder nicht geknackt haben 

Nach langem Lesen kommen zwei in die engere Wahl: 1.) das *Tamron 200-500* und 2.) das *Sigma 150-500 *. Letzteres benutzt *Daniel (Ulumulu)* und es klingt, als sei er zufrieden. Eine weitere Alternative wäre noch der *Kenko-Converter 1.4x* für unser Canon 70-300. Dann kommen wir allerdings "nur" auf 420mm Brennweite, dafür aber natürlich zu einem nicht mit den Objektiven zu vergleichendem Preis.

Gibt es jemanden hier, der Erfahrungen mit einem der Objektive oder mit dem Konverter hat ?? Das Sigma soll ab einer Brennweite ab 400mm deutlich an Abbildungsqualität verlieren und der Bildstabilisator - den das Tamron leider erst gar nicht hat - kaum "etwas bringen" (lt. Testbericht) ... ist das wirklich so  bist Du wirklich zufrieden mit dem Sigma, Daniel ??

Wir würden uns über Eure Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen    Oder gibt es vielleicht eine (bezahlbare) Alternative, die wir noch gar nicht bedacht haben ??


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brennweite 500mm - Sigma, Tamron oder doch ein Konverter ??*

Hallo Ihr Beiden.


Ich selbst kann Euch leider absolut gar nichts dazu sagen.

Schreibt doch Daniel mal per PN an - vielleicht hat er das Thema nur noch nicht gefunden.....


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brennweite 500mm - Sigma, Tamron oder doch ein Konverter ??*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig

Ein bissel spät, aber besser als nie.  
Bin zurzeit viel auf Achse.  
Aber der Winter kommt und da wird es wieder ein bissel ruhiger werden.

Also was das 150-500mm von Sigma angeht kann ich folgendes Berichten.
Ich habe zuvor auch lange gegrübelt, welches Objektiv ich mir zulegen soll.
Erst dachte ich an eins bis 400mm, allerdings war mir das zu wenig vom 300mm welches ich bereits von Tamron habe.
So kam ich dann irgendwann zu Sigma, Canon fällt für mich Preislich gesehen in dem Bereich vollkommen weg weil man da ab 500mm ein vermögen hinblättern muss.
Zwar hätte man da auch eine kleinere Brennweite wählen können und dann mit Telekonverter erweitern können, aber naja das ist auch nicht die beste Lösung, weil sich dadurch die Blende/Lichtstärke im Verhältnis des Telekonverters verkleinert. 
Und Lichtstarke Optiken sind nun mal auch wieder teuer.

So wurde ich dann nach langem suchen auf das Sigma 150-500mm aufmerksam welches erst dieses Jahr frisch auf den Markt kam.
Was mir gleich an dem Objektiv gefiel war der HSM (Ultraschallmotor) Antrieb zum Scharfstellen und der Optische Bildstabilisator.
Das hat das Tamron leider nicht, dort arbeitet ein normaler Micromotor der auch ein wenig langsamer ist und es hat kein Bildstabilisator.
Ein vergleichbares Objektiv mit diesen Eigenschaften und der Preisklasse wie das Sigma gibt es nicht.

Als ich es dann Bestellt habe und es dann zu hause ankam war ich erstmal überrascht wie groß es doch ist. 
Mit knapp 2 KG  auch recht schwer, aber das ist halt so bei Teleobjektiven dieser größe.
Aber habe mich schnell daran gewöhnt.
Was sehr Gut war, es ist direkt eine stabile Tasche für das Objektiv dabei und eine Gegenlichtblende.

Noch am selben Tag war ich damit Bilder machen und war wirklich begeistert.
Sehr gute Abbildungsleistung und scharfe Bilder kommen damit zustande.
Einige habe ich ja schon hier gezeigt
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18162/page-2

Und da sind einige wirklich schon bei sehr schlechten Lichtbedingungen entstanden.
Der Bildstabilisator arbeitet wunderbar, damit kann man noch wirklich einiges rausholen auch bei Dämmerung.


Die besten Ergebnisse erreicht man natürlich nur bei guten Licht wo die Verschlusszeit so gering wie möglich ist.
Aber wie gesagt dank des Bildstabilisators hat man da noch ein wenig Spielraum
Und wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, z.B bei Nachtaufnahmen, nimmt man ein Stativ.

Ich kann es nur empfehlen, also ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Würde es auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
Wenn noch fragen sind immer her damit.


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brennweite 500mm - Sigma, Tamron oder doch ein Konverter ??*

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder die ich ziemlich am Anfang gemacht habe. 
Alle bei 500mm Brennweite.

 

Und das hier ist eine Freihandaufnahme bei 1/125sec belichtung ISO 800 mit Bildstabilisator, da Stand ich unter einem Strommasten 
 
Hier nochmal zwei vergrößerungen aus dem Originalbild


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Brennweite 500mm - Sigma, Tamron oder doch ein Konverter ??*

@ Daniel,

erst einmal lieben Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht und vor allem, für die "Demo-Bilder"

Wenn wir Deine Bilder so betrachten, bestätigt das eigentlich die Testberichte, die besagen, dass das Sigma in der Abbildungsqualität ab 400mm stark nachlassen soll, nicht. Diese Testberichte sind auch nur der Grund, warum wir ein Objektiv mit Mikromotor und ohne Stabi als Alternative überhaupt in die engere Wahl gezogen haben.

  also wohl doch das Sigma   Leider hatte die Objektive noch kein Händler vorrätig, so dass wir sie hätten testen können ...

Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Mühe ... und


----------

